# Crufts 2013........



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Who's going?

Yes I know, Crufts 2012 is still on but I've not been able to go so I've decided that I AM going next year! I've never been before and i'm actually already excited about going. I can't wait to shop there! Im very jealous of all of the PF members that have already been and of the ones who will be going tomorrow.

Are there lots of stalls?

Roughly how much money will I need to save, bearing in mind that im a shopaholic?......I better start saving now. 

Come on.......what have you bought?


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

I am looking at going next year. 
Guess we have 12 months of saving to do.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> I am looking at going next year.
> Guess we have 12 months of saving to do.


I'll need 12 months to save with the amount I spend! Lol.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I have had an awful lot of the Green Eyed Monster this year; tomorrow will be the worst for it as it's the hounds :001_wub:.

I really hope to make it next year, do some shopping and perhaps meet some PF members!


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

I read / heard somewhere that there are over 800 stalls 

I'm definitely going again next year, I absolutely loved it 

As to how much will you need.... how long is a piece of string?  It's all relative isn't it? One person would be horrified to spend more than £50.00 (my husband ) whereas another person would think nothing of spending £500.00 (me, if I had it ). I took £180.00 with me and brought home just over £6.00 :lol: I could have easily and quite happily spent double that so either set yourself a budget and stick to it (only taking cash if you can't quite trust yourself ) or take your cards, throw all caution to the wind and have a blast


----------



## Dotte (Jan 23, 2012)

I rang my best friend home in norway yesterday, (she's getting a bull terrier puppy in july/august if everything goes as planned) and got her to swear on our friendship that she would meet me in birmingham for crufts next year  

I cant wait for the shopping (Gonna start saving 10 euro a month now, 120euro should be enough for shopping no?)

Oh and I'm gonna talk to chinese crested breeders to start planning for brysons sister 

I also think that us pf members should have a little meet up at crufts as well


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Coffee said:


> I read / heard somewhere that there are over 800 stalls
> 
> I'm definitely going again next year, I absolutely loved it
> 
> As to how much will you need.... how long is a piece of string?  It's all relative isn't it? One person would be horrified to spend more than £50.00 (my husband ) whereas another person would think nothing of spending £500.00 (me, if I had it ). I took £180.00 with me and brought home just over £6.00 :lol: I could have easily and quite happily spent double that so either set yourself a budget and stick to it (only taking cash if you can't quite trust yourself ) or take your cards, throw all caution to the wind and have a blast


Lol! I do save quite a lot anyway, but I also spend a lot. Haha! I think im going to start a little Crufts fund...if I started saving £5 a week from now until Crufts I would have around £250 to spend. Then when I go I wont actually have to spend any of my own money, unless I spend more than £250 (I don't think that will happen) and im not going to miss putting £5 to one side out of my weekly wages! Lol. :lol:

Did you get much for £180?


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

CavalierOwner said:


> Lol! I do save quite a lot anyway, but I also spend a lot. Haha! I think im going to start a little Crufts fund...if I started saving £5 a week from now until Crufts I would have around £250 to spend. Then when I go I wont actually have to spend any of my own money, unless I spend more than £250 (I don't think that will happen) and im not going to miss putting £5 to one side out of my weekly wages! Lol. :lol:
> 
> Did you get much for £180?


I did to be fair, I got loads 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/224471-alfies-goodies-haul-crufts.html

£10.00 of it was spent in Starbucks though


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Coffee said:


> I did to be fair, I got loads
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/224471-alfies-goodies-haul-crufts.html
> 
> £10.00 of it was spent in Starbucks though


Impressive haul! I'm super excited now and if there is a Statbucks I'm deffo going, lol. Just transferred my 1st £5 into my Crufts fund. Ooooh what lucky doggies I have got, if I'm feeling super generous I might put a bit more in the Crufts fund occasionally to make it up to £300 so they have £100 each! Lol. :lol:


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

All I bought was a subway sandwich and an ice cream. I'm just very restrained *nods* ... or a very mean mummy! Nah, it cost a lot for me to make the trip down there and I'd have had to take anything I bought back on the train. Also as I was only going one day I wanted to spend it seeing dog rather than shopping. Mia already has lots of toys and collars and treats so I tried very hard to be good! I want to go again next year though for more than one day and I'll make sure to save my pennies !


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Set_Nights said:


> All I bought was a subway sandwich and an ice cream. I'm just very restrained *nods* ... or a very mean mummy! Nah, it cost a lot for me to make the trip down there and I'd have had to take anything I bought back on the train. Also as I was only going one day I wanted to spend it seeing dog rather than shopping. Mia already has lots of toys and collars and treats so I tried very hard to be good! I want to go again next year though for more than one day and I'll make sure to save my pennies !


I am impressed :aureola:. Mind you...Mia *might* have got a lovely new collar just before Crufts......


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Set_Nights said:


> All I bought was a subway sandwich and an ice cream. I'm just very restrained *nods* ... or a very mean mummy! Nah, it cost a lot for me to make the trip down there and I'd have had to take anything I bought back on the train. Also as I was only going one day I wanted to spend it seeing dog rather than shopping. Mia already has lots of toys and collars and treats so I tried very hard to be good! I want to go again next year though for more than one day and I'll make sure to save my pennies !


I will have to restrain myself as well if I go next year. I can not drive, so will have to use the train.............................though it is a direct service from the NEC to here....................hmmmmmm!!!!!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Set_Nights said:


> All I bought was a subway sandwich and an ice cream. I'm just very restrained *nods* ... or a very mean mummy! Nah, it cost a lot for me to make the trip down there and I'd have had to take anything I bought back on the train. Also as I was only going one day I wanted to spend it seeing dog rather than shopping. Mia already has lots of toys and collars and treats so I tried very hard to be good! I want to go again next year though for more than one day and I'll make sure to save my pennies !


Wow I am very impressed! I can't even walk past a pet shop without going in and buying things that the dogs don't really need, lol so I definitely wouldn't be able to go to Crufts and not spend anything.

I will also be travelling by train but I will make sure that I take a few shopping bags to carry everything back. :thumbup:


----------



## Dotte (Jan 23, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> Wow I am very impressed! I can't even walk past a pet shop without going in and buying things that the dogs don't really need, lol so I definitely wouldn't be able to go to Crufts and not spend anything.
> 
> I will also be travelling by train but I will make sure that I take a few shopping bags to carry everything back. :thumbup:


Hehe at least yous just have to go by train, I have to fly over! How am I gonna get all my shopping with me back to ireland?


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm going next year for certain I loved it yesterday.

Tip though both me and Terencesmum took bag for life bags to put all our shopping in, makes it SO much easier.

I'm starting saving now as there was SOOO much there I could have bought. I retrained myself and bought:

2 xtra dog harnesses
2 police style leads
2 new collars
3 packs of natural dog treats
2 bags of tried beef scalp.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Dotte said:


> Hehe at least yous just have to go by train, I have to fly over! How am I gonna get all my shopping with me back to ireland?


I might get the ferry to Liverpool then drive :lol:.


----------



## Dotte (Jan 23, 2012)

Dogless said:


> I might get the ferry to Liverpool then drive :lol:.


Wanna stop by Dublin and pick me up?  It's not that far


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Dotte said:


> Hehe at least yous just have to go by train, I have to fly over! How am I gonna get all my shopping with me back to ireland?


DHL | Air Freight | English


----------



## Dotte (Jan 23, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> DHL | Air Freight | English


haha there you go  Think that should cover it, I hope so any way, knowing the way I spoil Bryson there's a real danger that I'll go a bit crazy when it comes to shopping


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

What weekend is it next year? This time next year I will be trekking through Rwanda to visit mountain gorillas so I will probably miss Crufts!


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Jazmine said:


> What weekend is it next year? This time next year I will be trekking through Rwanda to visit mountain gorillas so I will probably miss Crufts!


Here Our Dogs - Show Calendar Section states 7-10 march. It also has the order of each group day i.e working, gundog, etc.


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

I go on the 8th so I could possibly go on the Thursday...

If I do miss it does that mean I'm allowed to spend twice as much the year after?


----------



## Dotte (Jan 23, 2012)

Jazmine said:


> I go on the 8th so I could possibly go on the Thursday...
> 
> If I do miss it does that mean I'm allowed to spend twice as much the year after?


Well yes of course


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

My advice would be to take your own food and drink, it is very pricey there, though you have to allow for a little treat (as in a starbucks!).
Wear very comfortable shoes too!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

pickle said:


> My advice would be to take your own food and drink, it is very pricey there, though you have to allow for a little treat (as in a starbucks!).
> Wear very comfortable shoes too!


Do you get hot while walking around because there are lots of people there?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I went for the 1st ond only time in 2010 - and would love to go again.

I went with a friend and stayed in a hotel together so I think it was about £35 each for the room, factor in the cost of petrol or train fare, and add on your spending money 
We went for 2 days and had a great time probably cost me about £150 all in, I didn't do a lot of shopping on the days I was there but picked up a lot of leaflets and after some research and price comparisons once I was home ordered the best deals after I'd had a chnce to check them all out  

I'd love the Working and Toy breeds to be the same day so if I get the chance to go again I can see my 2 favourite breeds - the Maltese and Leonberger


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

CavalierOwner said:


> Do you get hot while walking around because there are lots of people there?


You can do, especially if you go on the weekend days as there are masses more people than thursday and friday.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Fleur said:


> I went for the 1st ond only time in 2010 - and would love to go again.
> 
> I went with a friend and stayed in a hotel together so I think it was about £35 each for the room, factor in the cost of petrol or train fare, and add on your spending money
> We went for 2 days and had a great time probably cost me about £150 all in, I didn't do a lot of shopping on the days I was there but picked up a lot of leaflets and after some research and price comparisons once I was home ordered the best deals after I'd had a chnce to check them all out
> ...


I will buy advanced train tickets which are cheaper and i obviously don't have to pay for them on the day and i will also purchase my Crufts tickets in advance, so i will only have to pay for food on the day, which will come out of my own money! They money that i am saving each week will just get spent on the dogs.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

pickle said:


> You can do, especially if you go on the weekend days as there are masses more people than thursday and friday.


I will definitely be going on a week day! I work from home so can go on whatever day i want really.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

The countdown has now started to Crufts 2013.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> The countdown has now started to Crufts 2013.


Toooo excited! I've already been looking up the stalls that have been there this year so that I can get an idea of things to put on my wishlist, lol.   :cornut:


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Im going next year too  we went to the pastoral day this year, and will go same again next year 

I didn't spend much this year...maybe I'll make up for it next


----------



## Skoust (Feb 12, 2012)

What a great show and a really good result for the Newf  Definitely hoping to go next year for sure!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Skoust said:


> What a great show and a really good result for the Newf  Definitely hoping to go next year for sure!


Can't wait!


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

i went today for the first time and loved it. i've already told my mate that next year i want to go for the whole four days. i'm starting to save up now too


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Im still recovering from this years, 11 hours of walking round rings/stalls etc has taken its toll on me

And my bank manager isnt going to be happy

Woody has a lot to answer for


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

I've just seen on another forum that Crufts 2013 might be in London? Anyone know if this is true? Someone said that they needed to find use for the Olympic buildings so it could be held there but then someone replied that they thought that Crufts had just signed a 3 or 5 year contract with the NEC?



I know that there have been dates on a website for Crufts 2013 but this is obviously not the official Crufts site!

I will be gutted if it gets moved to London! I wont be going.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> I've just seen on another forum that Crufts 2013 might be in London? Anyone know if this is true? Someone said that they needed to find use for the Olympic buildings so it could be held there but then someone replied that they thought that Crufts had just signed a 3 or 5 year contract with the NEC?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have heard that rumour as well.

Least with the NEC it's central for most of the UK.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> I have heard that rumour as well.
> 
> Least with the NEC it's central for most of the UK.


I would never go to London! Birmingham is easier for me to get to. Transport to London is awful, trains there might be frequent but they are packed out at the best of times, and i don't fancy using the tube either!

I don't think its fair that people AND dogs would have to travel all the way down south, and the southerners don't have to travel far at all!

Everyone presumes that people prefer to go to events that are in London because its the capital, but tbh i couldn't give two hoots whether it's the capital or not I DON'T want to go there.

Where did you hear the info about Cruft being held in London?

Eurgghhhh  :mad2:


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Personally I think the rumours are false. 

The rumours mention they are moving to London due to empty Olympic buildings etc, yet the same rumours then name Earls Court. 

Now Earls Court was around long before we won the bid, so not sure why they would "move due to the Olympic buildings being empty" and then go and use a building that was not even built for the Olympics.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> Personally I think the rumours are false.
> 
> The rumours mention they are moving to London due to empty Olympic buildings etc, yet the same rumours then name Earls Court.
> 
> Now Earls Court was around long before we won the bid, so not sure why they would "move due to the Olympic buildings being empty" and then go and use a building that was not even built for the Olympics.


If it stays in Birmingham i will be a happy girl! :thumbup:


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Doubt anywhere in London could hold it at its present size.

Guess we will have to wait for the official announcement on dates etc. It may even be in Scotland.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Just thought I'd update this thread and let you all know that I am still saving £6 every week! I now have £66 towards my Crufts 2013 fund. Haha...I will have over £300 to spend on my 3 doggies when i go, but it won't feel like I'm spending anything because the money has already left my main bank account! Hehehe. :lol:


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

I am really happy with the announcement that Crufts 2013 will be in Wem, Shropshire. It's about time it relocated to a smaller venue, to help the local economy. 

Though the judging being outside on the school fields could be bad if it's raining.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> I am really happy with the announcement that Crufts 2013 will be in Wem, Shropshire. It's about time it relocated to a smaller venue, to help the local economy.
> 
> Though the judging being outside on the school fields could be bad if it's raining.


Noooooo it's in Birmingham


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> I am really happy with the announcement that Crufts 2013 will be in Wem, Shropshire. It's about time it relocated to a smaller venue, to help the local economy.
> 
> Though the judging being outside on the school fields could be bad if it's raining.


Don't know what happened to this post! Are you going doggiebag?


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> Noooooo it's Birmingham that's good for me! Are you going?


Not sure yet. I would like to, but will see what happens.

Limited on who can have Joey while I am away as it is. And there is a 50/50 chance I may of given into temptation and got a 2nd Greyhound by then.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

wahooo  thats some great saving habit you got going there
you wont regret it
although you might want to invest some of that money into a trolley or something to hold all your wares  

I am at southern counties next week, not quite the shopping as crufts but still some very good deals to be had


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> Not sure yet. I would like to, but will see what happens.
> 
> Limited on who can have Joey while I am away as it is. And there is a 50/50 chance I may of given into temptation and got a 2nd Greyhound by then.


Wow 2 greyhounds :thumbup:

Haven't you got a helpful neighbour that would be willing to look after them?


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

babycham2002 said:


> wahooo  thats some great saving habit you got going there
> you wont regret it
> although you might want to invest some of that money into a trolley or something to hold all your wares
> 
> I am at southern counties next week, not quite the shopping as crufts but still some very good deals to be had


Yeah I'm doing well! I have remembered to put £6 to one side every week. 

I will deffo invest in some sort of trolly so that I can carry all of my goodies.

Any sort of dog shopping is great, this week my dogs managed to get a water fountain out of me! I will never understand why I get so much satisfaction from spoiling the dogs.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> Wow 2 greyhounds :thumbup:
> 
> Haven't you got a helpful neighbour that would be willing to look after them?


My brother might be willing to. But will have to see what happens, as there is a chance he will have his own 2nd dog by then.

Not keen on putting Joey in boarding kennels just so I can go on a "shopping trip with a dog show chucked in for good measure".


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Now got £90 saved up! :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Wooohooo......£102 in the pot now. :thumbup1:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

£162 saved up now!  Love the fact that it's not going to feel like I'm spending any money when i go shopping. :yesnod:


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

This is a great idea. Is it confirmed that it's at Birmingham ?


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

H0lly said:


> This is a great idea. Is it confirmed that it's at Birmingham ?


Yes! On the Crufts website it says that it will be at The NEC Birmingham.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Crufts is always held at the NEC 


We'll be there on toy day with the iggie babies which I think is friday.

I have heard the car parking at the NEC has gone up from £8 to £10 for Crufts next year.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

It's only a few miles away as the crow flies and we can't go, we wont leave Dillon for more than a few hours.

So we'll have to watch it on the telly.


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

I've already booked the hotel for it lol!! So I have to go as I always seem to miss it, cannot wait hehe xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2012)

I`m going!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm hoping to go haven't been for years, just need to find out if I can park the motorhome there!


----------



## DogTrainer01 (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm going (slightly spoilt - go there every year ) 

This year I bought the most I've ever bought! 

Bought Andy a new harness (dog-games) 
Bought him two new octopus toys
Large Holee Roller 
Pink furry toy
Pink rope toy
Purple treat bag
A hoodie for me that says 'Thinking, please be patient' 
and lastly, spent far far far too much money and time at the Positive animal solutions stall 

So looking forward to next year


----------



## michelleandant (Aug 29, 2012)

Im going  

Will be my first time and im sooooo excited already


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Being back in the UK I think I will go next year too. I am taking the kids to Discover Dogs in November, just for research purposes of course :biggrin:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Just thought that I would update this! I now have £246 in the Crufts Fund :thumbup: by the time I get to Crufts week, I will have exactly £300.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

We'll be there


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> We'll be there


Too excited, already been looking up what stalls will be there. :lol:


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

I cant wait for crufts now, going on the Saturday. I have £75 saved to spend on Mylo and if car passes m.o.t Monday I can use some of that saved money too. 

Last time we spent all our time looking at the dogs not the stalls.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

I will be there on dobe day (Sunday)


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I can't wait! I'm going on the Thursday and it's the first time i'll ever have exhibited there, despite going as a spectator and with my friend to watch her with her Irish Setters for the last 6 years, so this year is definitely going to be more stressful and hectic than usual! I don't even know if i'll have time to look around!

I don't have any money saved yet and since i'll have just moved into my new house by the time Crufts comes round, I probably still won't have any money :lol: but i'm more fussed about looking at dogs and perhaps talking to a few breeders this year, i've done the shopping thing for the last 6 years and tbh you just see the same stuff each year, but i'll be on the lookout for an octopus toy that the dogs love, and a furry trumpet dog toy - my friend with the Irish & her friends always used to buy them for their dogs, I liked the tune it played when you squeezed it so I bought one for myself and never let the dogs have it  and now I make it my mission to find them and I buy one every year  ...i've got a drawer full of fluffy trumpets 

oh, and I always buy myself a Crufts keyring, I especially want one this year since it'll be the first time i've exhibited - i'm not very hopeful for a card or a rosette so i'll probably have to make do with buying myself a keyring, and probably something from the British Manchester Terrier Club stand


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Dober said:


> I will be there on dobe day (Sunday)


I don't envy you being on Sunday! I bet it will be crazy busy, I was relieved when I realised Terriers were on the Thursday this time, it's probably going to be the quietest day 

honestly, I think i'd actually skip Crufts the year that Terriers fall on the Sunday, luckily it won't be for another few years but by that time, I should have either my Borzoi or my Dane so if I qualified, I might still be unlucky and be lumped with a Sunday


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

I might be going, it will be the first year I go totally on my own if I do, always gone with friends before but want to go on my own so I can look at whatever I want and stay for as long as I want 

Depends what happens with Diz at vets though, and money of course


----------



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

I am going this year. Just to look around and have a look at some of the breeds that ate there on the 7th

Anyone else attending?


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> I don't envy you being on Sunday! I bet it will be crazy busy, I was relieved when I realised Terriers were on the Thursday this time, it's probably going to be the quietest day
> 
> honestly, I think i'd actually skip Crufts the year that Terriers fall on the Sunday, luckily it won't be for another few years but by that time, I should have either my Borzoi or my Dane so if I qualified, I might still be unlucky and be lumped with a Sunday


You'll be getting a borzoi or a dane?  Two of my favourite breeds! Borzoi are my retirement breed for when I cant handle dobes and more! 

Best of luck to all those competing!


----------



## FloRidley (Oct 5, 2012)

I will be there on the Thursday. Our flyball team have qualified for Crufts this year so we are there Thursday. I will either be running my mad merle lurcher or if he decides to be a noodle which is fairly likely i will be running my 10 year old standard poodle. I own both the ABC dogs on the team. If anyone sees a mad merle creature hurtling round the arena on Thursday that will probably belong to me.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Dober said:


> You'll be getting a borzoi or a dane?  Two of my favourite breeds! Borzoi are my retirement breed for when I cant handle dobes and more!
> 
> Best of luck to all those competing!


Yep! More than likely a Dane, i've wanted one since I was a kid. The Borzoi has grown on me the last couple of years, I don't know what it is about them but I just really like them - I just can't find enough information on them, so I want to have a good look at them at Crufts, see what I think of them in the flesh  there's a really good breeder about 15 minutes away from me so if I like what I see at Crufts, i'm gonna contact them afterwards and perhaps arrange a meeting. Even if I don't decide I want one yet, i'll more than likely have one in future


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Me and the OH are expecting to go on the Saturday. Ill probably be the guy hanging around the Rotties in the DD hall all day


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2013)

I may be there on the Thursday for Terrier and Hound or Friday for Toy and Utility. Haven`t decided yet lol


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Tarnus said:


> Me and the OH are expecting to go on the Saturday. Ill probably be the guy hanging around the Rotties in the DD hall all day


I'll warn you now, they have a habit of accosting people & sitting on their feet looking up beseechingly & demanding fuss, so you could be hanging out there against your will by the end of the day


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Think I'll be there on the Saturday  little bit gutted that I'll miss the Terriers and other favourites, but still happy.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

I will be there on the Thursday, missed it last year so really looking forward to it.


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> I'll warn you now, they have a habit of accosting people & sitting on their feet looking up beseechingly & demanding fuss, so you could be hanging out there against your will by the end of the day


Suits me!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I would like to go this year - Ive never been. Hoping to go the day the Dobes are to see dobers Rupert :thumbup: and for some shopping to :thumbup:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> We'll be there


Do I need to get the Earl Grey and tescos finest all butter shortbread


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Me and the OH are going this year! 
Then the Wales v England match in Cardiff shortly after. Expensive month


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2013)

I wish I was going  I'd love to see the agility and do some shopping


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

I will be going this year as I am back in the UK :thumbup:

I will probably go at the weekend so I can drag OH to Discover Dogs to meet with the breed I hope to get later this year  Just not sure which day yet, I am so excited!


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Im going on the Sunday  saving up so i can spend lots on things i dont need


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Do I need to get the Earl Grey and tescos finest all butter shortbread


The kids said ben and jerrys please


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Do I need to get the Earl Grey and tescos finest all butter shortbread


Yes please 

Will you & the fabulous Arni be there on the Thursday at DD?


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm going on the Friday exhibiting a couple of my Chihuahuas


----------



## Dizzy Grace (May 2, 2012)

I would love to go and am tempted to have a word with the OH, but I was wondering how you choose which days to go and what is best? I was looking at the website and really couldn't decide. I think I would like to see some agility, but other than that I don't really know and as I have never been, not really sure what to make of the timetables etc.


----------



## Murphy101 (Nov 26, 2012)

This may be a very silly question!

When visiting crufts, can you take your dog?
:blush:


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Murphy101 said:


> This may be a very silly question!
> 
> When visiting crufts, can you take your dog?
> :blush:


No, you can't take your dog.


----------



## Dizzy Grace (May 2, 2012)

Murphy101 said:


> This may be a very silly question!
> 
> When visiting crufts, can you take your dog?
> :blush:


Ooh i know that one! No, it says on the website only invited by the KC and PAT dogs are allowed.


----------



## Murphy101 (Nov 26, 2012)

Ok fair enough. I guess it would be a little chaotic if everyone and their dogs went  fun tho lol


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm going on the thursday with Mrs Simply  to watch all the MT's  as long as she doesnt spill the earl grey and shortbread crumbs all over them


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Murphy101 said:


> Ok fair enough. I guess it would be a little chaotic if everyone and their dogs went  fun tho lol


It's chaotic anyway lol


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

MrRustyRead said:


> I'm going on the thursday with Mrs Simply  to watch all the MT's  as long as she doesnt spill the earl grey and shortbread crumbs all over them


How many dogs are we each going to see at DD now, 5 or 6? I know I don't have 5 yet! Lappies, Salukis, Beauceron........


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> How many dogs are we each going to see at DD now, 5 or 6? I know I don't have 5 yet! Lappies, Salukis, Beauceron........


it is......... 6


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Yes please
> 
> Will you & the fabulous Arni be there on the Thursday at DD?


I'm trying to avoid doing the morning because it means carting the stand up there and setting it all up but we might be there in the afternoon


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

The OH doesn't like the mentality and elitism of Crufts so I won't be going


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

sharloid said:


> The OH doesn't like the mentality and elitism of Crufts so I won't be going


Tell your OH to suck it up and go get some bargains


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Shrap said:


> Tell your OH to suck it up and go get some bargains


I'm more bothered about going to the stalls than to see the shows/judging but he won't come with and I'm not up to going by myself ;(


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Yes please
> 
> Will you & the fabulous Arni be there on the Thursday at DD?


Just realised Thursday is hounds and terriers so I might be showing an MT for a friend


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Just realised Thursday is hounds and terriers so I might be showing an MT for a friend


Is that the beautiful Bullet?


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Dizzy Grace said:


> I would love to go and am tempted to have a word with the OH, but I was wondering how you choose which days to go and what is best? I was looking at the website and really couldn't decide. I think I would like to see some agility, but other than that I don't really know and as I have never been, not really sure what to make of the timetables etc.


Depends what breeds you are interested in? There is a agility and obedience every day. Weekdays are quieter, I would guess the busiest day will be sunday.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Didn't think there would be a show this year???

Thought the dog showing folk were going to boycott it over the vet checks? 

Wonder how down the entry numbers will be?

Not a lot I think


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

sharloid said:


> I'm more bothered about going to the stalls than to see the shows/judging but he won't come with and I'm not up to going by myself ;(


Result! He said we can go but he'll only go to the stalls and Discover Dogs as he isn't interested in 'all the prancing and poking and pulling at the dogs'.

Does anyone know if huskies will be shown on the utility or working day? 
Now we just need to decide what to do with our dogs...


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Just realised Thursday is hounds and terriers so I might be showing an MT for a friend


We're planning on pooping over & watching the MTs as they're MrRustyRead's favourites (I'm becoming quite partial too)


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Would love, love, love to go but it is a bit far and no one to have Alfie.

One day I will have to go.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

sharloid said:


> Result! He said we can go but he'll only go to the stalls and Discover Dogs as he isn't interested in 'all the prancing and poking and pulling at the dogs'.
> 
> Does anyone know if huskies will be shown on the utility or working day?
> Now we just need to decide what to do with our dogs...


Sibes will be on Working & Pastoral day


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Im going, Just got to find some one to look after the idiots .Anyone want them ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2013)

Well change of plan, cannot go on Thursday and Friday :frown:
So will be going on Sat or Sun. Can I ask what sort of stuff is at crufts? Never been before


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

H0lly said:


> Im going, Just got to find some one to look after the idiots .Anyone want them ?


Yep 1st Class to Bedfordshire please- :thumbup:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

dobermummy said:


> Is that the beautiful Bullet?


Yeah, or as I call him The Rat


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Would LOVE to go but it's too far from Dundee and we can't afford it with the wedding coming up.  One day though!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

dobermummy said:


> The kids said ben and jerrys please


What flavour


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Milliepoochie said:


> Yep 1st Class to Bedfordshire please- :thumbup:


On their way, Just so they can settle  will pick them up in April 

Good luck


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Dizzy Grace said:


> Ooh i know that one! No, it says on the website only invited by the KC and PAT dogs are allowed.


Are you sure it says PAT dogs are allowed? I can only find it saying that registered assistance dogs are. PAT dogs don't count as registered assistance dogs do they?


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

Doubt we're going this year as we can't leave Henry all day. We went last year though, and Gundogs is on the Saturday this time so it's not a massive loss. Hopefully by next year Henry will have gained qualification to enter and we'll be going as an exhibitor!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

hawksport said:


> Just realised Thursday is hounds and terriers so I might be showing an MT for a friend


well its very rude of you not to share a picture of this delightful specimen


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> How many dogs are we each going to see at DD now, 5 or 6? I know I don't have 5 yet! Lappies, Salukis, Beauceron........


not GSD's and cresties?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

MrRustyRead said:


> well its very rude of you not to share a picture of this delightful specimen


----------



## Dizzy Grace (May 2, 2012)

Tollisty said:


> Depends what breeds you are interested in? There is a agility and obedience every day. Weekdays are quieter, I would guess the busiest day will be sunday.


Thank you for this info. I generally prefer gundogs and working dogs, so that is saturday or sunday either of which might be best due to needing someone to take care of our dog.



Alice Childress said:


> Are you sure it says PAT dogs are allowed? I can only find it saying that registered assistance dogs are. PAT dogs don't count as registered assistance dogs do they?


Sorry, I thought I saw PAT, but I can't see where I saw it now. I am probably wrong as can only see registered assistance dogs... Sorry


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

MrRustyRead said:


> not GSD's and cresties?


I can add Cresties to that list, so I now have 4, but GSDs I'm going to avoid as they're a breed I seek out every year  Dobes we go & see by default, drawn by the aroma of tea & biccies


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I can add Cresties to that list, so I now have 4, but GSDs I'm going to avoid as they're a breed I seek out every year  Dobes we go & see by default, drawn by the aroma of tea & biccies


Not just any biccies


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Dizzy Grace said:


> Sorry, I thought I saw PAT, but I can't see where I saw it now. I am probably wrong as can only see registered assistance dogs... Sorry


Darn that's a shame! Eventually I'd like to qualify any future dog as a therapy dog - had a small amount of hope for a moment that that might also include the advantage of being able to take him or her to crufts! Oh well. I'll have to have a go at showing instead


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Alice Childress said:


> Darn that's a shame! Eventually I'd like to qualify any future dog as a therapy dog - had a small amount of hope for a moment that that might also include the advantage of being able to take him or her to crufts! Oh well. I'll have to have a go at showing instead


There are a lot of PAT dogs socialising with the crowds, I presume they're there by invitation, so you never know, maybe you will be able to take your dog


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

hawksport said:


> What flavour


Cookie dough


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

dobermummy said:


> Cookie dough


Cookie dough B+J it is then


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Cookie dough B+J it is then


 thank you


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm booking tickets for the Sunday. Yay! Looking forward to buying lots of things.


----------



## Doggiesrule100 (Sep 2, 2012)

doing discover dogs there (I may of already posted that)


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2013)

I`m going on Sunday


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Doggiesrule100 said:


> doing discover dogs there (I may of already posted that)


Which stand and day?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Alice Childress said:


> Darn that's a shame! Eventually I'd like to qualify any future dog as a therapy dog - had a small amount of hope for a moment that that might also include the advantage of being able to take him or her to crufts! Oh well. I'll have to have a go at showing instead


ha ha defo have a go at showing  
If you are a PAT dog you can just talk to the PAT people and usually you can go and be on the stand raising awareness of the charity  Loads of them there
Also what about you being on the Bernese stand ? Get in there with the breed club, bet your breeder knows who does the stand  On you jump 



simplysardonic said:


> There are a lot of PAT dogs socialising with the crowds, I presume they're there by invitation, so you never know, maybe you will be able to take your dog


What day are you going SS?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> ha ha defo have a go at showing
> If you are a PAT dog you can just talk to the PAT people and usually you can go and be on the stand raising awareness of the charity  Loads of them there
> Also what about you being on the Bernese stand ? Get in there with the breed club, bet your breeder knows who does the stand  On you jump
> 
> What day are you going SS?


We're there on the Thursday


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Not actually too much longer to go now - it'll be here before we know it! 

I'll be going, but no idea what day - ideally not the weekend, but haven't even looked what days are which yet.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> We're there on the Thursday


aww man, prob the only day I am not, maybe I can pull a few strings lol 



SixStar said:


> Not actually too much longer to go now - it'll be here before we know it!
> 
> I'll be going, but no idea what day - ideally not the weekend, but haven't even looked what days are which yet.


DONT!!! I havent even decided if I am entering Dillon yet!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> aww man, prob the only day I am not, *maybe I can pull a few strings lol*


:thumbup:

We did our best to try & find you last year, but it's just so huge & half the time I was distracted by so much shiny stuff from the shopping stands


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> We're planning on pooping over & watching the MTs as they're MrRustyRead's favourites (I'm becoming quite partial too)


You'd better not poop over my MT, she needs to be clean and shiny for the ring :scared: :scared: :scared:

Hawksport, would be good to see you showing a Manchester! I know what you look like too so I can stalk you and creep you out


----------



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

I am going to crufts this year with some dog walkers i meet locally on the playing fields nearby.


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Woohoo! Izzy's all booked in with the home boarder for me and OH to go to gundog day at crufts. Anybody else going on Saturday and fancy meeting up??! Lol! Tarnus will be the one looking a bit distressed and trying to drag me away from the stalls to stop me spending his hard earned cash!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2013)

I might go Saturday actually. Ahhh why is it so difficult to decide?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

New Puppy Mum said:


> I might go Saturday actually. Ahhh why is it so difficult to decide?


For anyone who is not particually bothered about what day to go, I'd definitely recommend the Thursday or Friday rather than the weekend, far less busy! You can barely move around Discover Dogs at the weekend!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

i cant express to you my excitement when i found that hound and terrier was on the thursday as thats the day college runs the trip


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I really want to go but have no one who would want to come with me and i'm too chicken to drive there


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

It's alllll okay, don't worry; for those of you that can't go I have it on good authority that the pom wins  

And I could literally bankrupt myself at that place :frown2: 

Hope everyone that goes has fun and good luck to those taking part


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2013)

SixStar said:


> For anyone who is not particually bothered about what day to go, I'd definitely recommend the Thursday or Friday rather than the weekend, far less busy! You can barely move around Discover Dogs at the weekend!


I can`t  I`m at school


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

SixStar said:


> For anyone who is not particually bothered about what day to go, I'd definitely recommend the Thursday or Friday rather than the weekend, far less busy! You can barely move around Discover Dogs at the weekend!


No no SixStar!! don`t tell `em to go on Thursday I want it nice and quiet and all them beautiful hounds to myself


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> ha ha defo have a go at showing
> If you are a PAT dog you can just talk to the PAT people and usually you can go and be on the stand raising awareness of the charity  Loads of them there
> Also what about you being on the Bernese stand ? Get in there with the breed club, bet your breeder knows who does the stand  On you jump


 Oh you with all your sneaky ways. I shall tuck these clever ideas away somewhere safe and take them out when the time calls for them


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

SixStar said:


> For anyone who is not particually bothered about what day to go, I'd definitely recommend the Thursday or Friday rather than the weekend, far less busy! You can barely move around Discover Dogs at the weekend!


The OH won't go if it's busy, bugger. I'll be there on the Sunday myself them!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I can't believe it's only like, 8 weeks away  i'm getting so nervous!

Mabel's ears are perfect tonight as well, I soooooo wish they'd stay that way 

Jamie & SS, what time do you think you will be there? Manchesters are on after the Bedlingtons so I think we will be on around mid morning, hopefully you won't miss us! also as Mabel is obviously a girl, she will be on even later as they always do the boys first  if not, exhibitors are supposed to stop until at least 4pm anyway so even if you miss the classes, we'll still be around to chat to  and probably much less stressed once it's over with :lol:


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

I'll be there saturday with the tollers. and going on Thursday to watch obedience and do a bit of shopping


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Tollisty said:


> I'll be there saturday with the tollers. and going on Thursday to watch obedience and do a bit of shopping


I think you should come and watch the Manchester Terriers as well  i've heard it's always the most exciting part of Crufts :lol:


----------



## JulieNoob (Oct 22, 2008)

sharloid said:


> Result! He said we can go but he'll only go to the stalls and Discover Dogs as he isn't interested in 'all the prancing and poking and pulling at the dogs'.
> ...


I must keep missing all this prancing, poking and pulling - all I see is my dogs and others having a good time spending quality time with owners


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

JulieNoob said:


> I must keep missing all this prancing, poking and pulling - all I see is my dogs and others having a good time spending quality time with owners


That was the OH's take on it - not mine. All he's seen of showing is when people make them stand a certain way etc and he doesn't agree with that.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

New Puppy Mum said:


> I can`t  I`m at school


My children always had the Friday off school to come... Singing: Shhhhh! I didn't just say that!


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

Think were going on the saturday, i loved it last year


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2013)

SixStar said:


> My children always had the Friday off school to come... Singing: Shhhhh! I didn't just say that!


:scared: :lol::lol::


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> I can't believe it's only like, 8 weeks away  i'm getting so nervous!
> 
> Mabel's ears are perfect tonight as well, I soooooo wish they'd stay that way
> 
> Jamie & SS, what time do you think you will be there? Manchesters are on after the Bedlingtons so I think we will be on around mid morning, hopefully you won't miss us! also as Mabel is obviously a girl, she will be on even later as they always do the boys first  if not, exhibitors are supposed to stop until at least 4pm anyway so even if you miss the classes, we'll still be around to chat to  and probably much less stressed once it's over with :lol:


Not 100% sure what time we're setting off, I think it's usually around 6am, to arrive around 10-ish, I'll speak to our tutor next week & find out


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> I think you should come and watch the Manchester Terriers as well  i've heard it's always the most exciting part of Crufts :lol:


Oh I`ll drag myself away from the hounds and come and have a look at the MTs aswell Can`t believe its only 8wks away


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> Not 100% sure what time we're setting off, I think it's usually around 6am, to arrive around 10-ish, I'll speak to our tutor next week & find out


leaving at 6am, that's a lie for us :lol: Going with a friend who is in the special pre-beg obedience finals and we have to be there for 7.30  which means a 4.30 start :yikes:


----------



## JulieNoob (Oct 22, 2008)

sharloid said:


> That was the OH's take on it - not mine. All he's seen of showing is when people make them stand a certain way etc and he doesn't agree with that.


They stand the way that is natural for the breed, does he also object to people asking dogs to sit and lie down?


----------



## JulieNoob (Oct 22, 2008)

As a child I always had the Thurs or Friday off school to go, now I'm a teacher it's not quite so easy


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Im going to go on the Thursday!! Could well end up going on my own :O


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

SixStar said:


> My children always had the Friday off school to come... Singing: Shhhhh! I didn't just say that!


My daughters kids (I refuse to say grandchildren) school marks their crufts day off as an educational day and not an absent


----------



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

Im going on the Thursday too. 

Is anyone else going on the thursday?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I'll be on and off the DD stand every day


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Izzysmummy said:


> Woohoo! Izzy's all booked in with the home boarder for me and OH to go to gundog day at crufts. Anybody else going on Saturday and fancy meeting up??! Lol! Tarnus will be the one looking a bit distressed and trying to drag me away from the stalls to stop me spending his hard earned cash!


Me, Terencesmum and Sleeping_lion will be there Saturday (me and TM are going Friday too, shopping Friday, dog watching Saturday) We will be the trio hanging round the flatcoat rings, with quick dashes to the gamekeepers ing and to hunt Nalas daddy down.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> Me, Terencesmum and Sleeping_lion will be there Saturday (me and TM are going Friday too, shopping Friday, dog watching Saturday) We will be the trio hanging round the flatcoat rings, with quick dashes to the gamekeepers ing and to hunt Nalas daddy down.


We will be easy to spot. We are a bit of a motley crew. :lol:
Reminds me: Must. Book. Tickets!!!!


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Wahoo! I asked my mum if she would come crufts with me on the Thursday, she said she would take me for my birthday (which is the 12th) and provide me with spending money...

Looking at a list of trade stands.... dangerous!


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

5headh said:


> Wahoo! I asked my mum if she would come crufts with me on the Thursday, she said she would take me for my birthday *(which is the 12th)* and provide me with spending money...
> 
> Looking at a list of trade stands.... dangerous!


Snap! :thumbup:

I might go Thursday on my own and then drag the family round on Saturday, well the kids won't need dragging but OH might :lol: But I only live 10 minutes away on the train!

It will be weird walking round wondering if everyone I pass is from PF, I expect it will be worse than DD in November as so many are going.


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

BlueBeagle said:


> Snap! :thumbup:
> 
> I might go Thursday on my own and then drag the family round on Saturday, well the kids won't need dragging but OH might :lol: But I only live 10 minutes away on the train!
> 
> It will be weird walking round wondering if everyone I pass is from PF, I expect it will be worse than DD in November as so many are going.


ahah wow!!

I know it will be weird!! Im soo excited, I went years ago when I was about 12? I won tickets at a local dog show but wasnt all that interested back then.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

BlueBeagle said:


> It will be weird walking round wondering if everyone I pass is from PF, I expect it will be worse than DD in November as so many are going.


I'm so glad i'm not the only one who does that - I look at random people and convince myself it's someone from PF, then I end up staring at them for ages and probably look like a total weirdo 

I really think we should organise a 'proper' meet up of some sort, it's a shame to have so many of us in the same place at the same time without meeting up, it seems daft not to imo


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> I'm so glad i'm not the only one who does that - I look at random people and convince myself it's someone from PF, then I end up staring at them for ages and probably look like a total weirdo
> 
> I really think we should organise a 'proper' meet up of some sort, it's a shame to have so many of us in the same place at the same time without meeting up, it seems daft not to imo


If I see some weirdo staring at me I'll know it's you. :sosp:


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

CavalierOwner said:


> If I see some weirdo staring at me I'll know it's you. :sosp:


Or me


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

CavalierOwner said:


> If I see some weirdo staring at me I'll know it's you. :sosp:


As long as it's a weirdo with a Manchester Terrier then you'll probably be spot on :lol:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> As long as it's a weirdo with a Manchester Terrier then you'll probably be spot on :lol:


Ok  and if there's a weirdo staring at me without a MT I'll know it's BlueBeagle. :lol:


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

GROUP PHOTO!!!

haha, we need someone to design some really nice pf name badges


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Sorry but I've not read thru the 18 pages 

I'm going on Sunday, I've been loads of times before, I love it!

And for those at the beginning of the thread who were asking how much cash to take.... *Loads!*

Rob your aunts, uncles, brothers sisters etc and spend the lot...you'll have no trouble finding stuff to spend it on :lol:

Oh and I would advise to take 'pak-up' too, queueing takes up valuable shopping and dog snuggling time :thumbup:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

MrRustyRead said:


> GROUP PHOTO!!!
> 
> haha, we need someone to design some really nice pf name badges


such brilliant ideas 

I have a couple of group photos from the Manchester PF meet ups (Manchester as in the place, not Terrier :lol: :lol so it'd be nice to add a Crufts one as well 

I think name badges are a super idea, I love wearing a name badge :lol: :lol: or maybe we could wear something fairly subtle so that we can recognise each other as PF members, I wish Mark would make some Petforums badges or stickers or something :lol:


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Gertrude said:


> Sorry but I've not read thru the 18 pages
> 
> *I'm going on Sunday, I've been loads of times before, I love it!*
> And for those at the beginning of the thread who were asking how much cash to take.... *Loads!*
> ...


I've never been but am thinking of going this year - to the Gundog ones 
Any other tips other than taking loadsa dosh?


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> such brilliant ideas
> 
> I have a couple of group photos from the Manchester PF meet ups (Manchester as in the place, not Terrier :lol: :lol so it'd be nice to add a Crufts one as well
> 
> I think name badges are a super idea, I love wearing a name badge :lol: :lol: or maybe we could wear something fairly subtle so that we can recognise each other as PF members, I wish Mark would make some Petforums badges or stickers or something :lol:


see if i'm likely to recognize someone but not know their name ha


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

JTHolt said:


> I've never been but am thinking of going this year - to the Gundog ones
> Any other tips other than taking loadsa dosh?


Comfortable shoes, nosh, dosh, drinks, not too much in the way of stuff to carry, layered clothing temperature varies, sense of humour


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

JTHolt said:


> I've never been but am thinking of going this year - to the Gundog ones
> Any other tips other than taking loadsa dosh?


Apparently we need shopping bags, suitcases and shopping trollies to store all of our purchases in! :lol:


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

tashi said:


> Comfortable shoes, nosh, dosh, drinks, not too much in the way of stuff to carry, layered clothing temperature varies, sense of humour


Comfortable shoes - check
Nosh - check
Dosh - check but will also ask OH 
Drinks - check 
Layered clothing - check
SOH - Definitely - why? Are they lacking in it there?

Thanks Tashi


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

CavalierOwner said:


> Apparently we need shopping bags, suitcases and shopping trollies to store all of our purchases in! :lol:


Every year I always feel tempted to buy one of those old lady shopping trolley things :lol: :lol: but I don't think I could face the shame.... i'm also still trying to battle the urge to buy a bum bag as well   although this year I think I might give in to that one  so much easier than routing through my massive rucksack for my purse, not to mention safer  and also handy for dog treats and poo bags.... see!!!


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> Apparently we need shopping bags, suitcases and shopping trollies to store all of our purchases in! :lol:


:yikes: I'm beginning to think maybe I should stay away!!


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

JTHolt said:


> I've never been but am thinking of going this year - to the Gundog ones
> Any other tips other than taking loadsa dosh?


Oh you must, I insist! 

Comfy shoes

Lightweight jacket [cuz you'll probably end up carrying it]

Chocolate ... just because?

A backpack! most important! - you need to keep your hands free at all times for shopping and snuggling, handbags on shoulders will not be tolerated [cuz they always slip off, bliddy things!]

Baby wipes, for all the slobber.

A drink

Chocolate again

paracetamol [it noisy]

And an absolute must for me are tissues - I cry like a baby at flyball


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> Every year I always feel tempted to buy one of those old lady shopping trolley things :lol: :lol: but I don't think I could face the shame.... *i'm also still trying to battle the urge to buy a bum bag *as well   although this year I think I might give in to that one  so much easier than routing through my massive rucksack for my purse, not to mention safer  and also handy for dog treats and poo bags.... see!!!


I've had a few over the years and I love them - I actually feel happier having it around my middle in front of me than in my rucksack on my back.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

well i always purchase my vetbed when i get there and pick it up on the way out so i dont have to carry it ha


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Gertrude said:


> And an absolute must for me are tissues - I cry like a baby at flyball


I'm so glad someone else gets emotional at stuff like that! Heelwork to music always sets me off though, watching BIS on telly sometimes sets me off as well, partly because it's emotional seeing those 4 amazing days coming to a head and partly because i'll have to wait a whole year for it to start again :lol: :laugh:


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

MrRustyRead said:


> well i always purchase my vetbed when i get there and pick it up on the way out so i dont have to carry it ha


Oh me too, tho I had trouble finding the stall I'd bought it from  
[forgot to take the stand number ]


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Gertrude said:


> Oh you must, I insist!
> 
> Comfy shoes
> 
> ...


Toblerone?! Or the ones that melt in your mouth?! :devil:

How very dare you! I do not slobber! 

Definitely!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

JTHolt said:


> I've had a few over the years and I love them - I actually feel happier having it around my middle in front of me than in my rucksack on my back.


I'm going to get one this year, definitely! They were really cheap at Crufts last year, there was a stall selling some plain black leather (or more likely leather effect) ones for less than a fiver, and like you say, I feel far safer knowing my money is around my middle, I hate getting my purse in and out of my backpack because I get paranoid with all the crowds and stuff, if someone sees where abouts you've put your purse, it doesn't take much for someone who is determined enough to open the zip and slide your purse out without you even noticing. Last year I kept pushing my purse RIGHT to the bottom of my bag but because I was spending out of it every 2 minutes, it got a bit annoying :lol: so this year i'm gonna look for a decent bumbag with plenty of different pockets  hopefully one with enough room for money, dog treats, poo bags and maybe my phone or camera as i'm conscious about those items falling out of my pocket as well.


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Tigerneko said:


> I'm so glad someone else gets emotional at stuff like that! Heelwork to music always sets me off though, watching BIS on telly sometimes sets me off as well, partly because it's emotional seeing those 4 amazing days coming to a head and partly because i'll have to wait a whole year for it to start again :lol: :laugh:


I actually sobbed the first time in the flyball stand, the dogs were SOOOO happy and woofing I just couldn't hold back!
People were staring and everything, my mate just sat there open mouthed!! :lol:


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

JTHolt said:


> Toblerone?! Or the ones that melt in your mouth?! :devil:
> 
> *Both!*
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Gertrude said:


> I actually sobbed the first time in the flyball stand, the dogs were SOOOO happy and woofing I just couldn't hold back!
> People were staring and everything, my mate just sat there open mouthed!! :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol: okay so that is a BIT mental :lol:

I was sat in the big arena so nobody was really watching me! come to think of it, I spent most of my time in that arena with tears down my face, we stayed last year for the Working & Pastoral group judging, I cried at most of that as well :lol:

who'd have thought us PFers were such big softies :scared:


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Tigerneko said:


> there was a stall selling some plain black leather (or more likely *leather effect*)


My Daughter calls that *pleather* = plastic leather!


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

If you are travelling by car, what you do is leave your lunch in the car so you don't have to carry it round with you. At lunchtime have a nice walk back to the car and get some fresh air. Eat lunch in peace, and unload all your morning shopping. Then you are all refreshed with empty bags ready for the afternoon shopping


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> I'm going to get one this year, definitely! They were really cheap at Crufts last year, there was a stall selling some plain black leather (or more likely leather effect) ones for less than a fiver, and like you say, I feel far safer knowing my money is around my middle, I hate getting my purse in and out of my backpack because I get paranoid with all the crowds and stuff, if someone sees where abouts you've put your purse, it doesn't take much for someone who is determined enough to open the zip and slide your purse out without you even noticing. Last year I kept pushing my purse RIGHT to the bottom of my bag but because I was spending out of it every 2 minutes, it got a bit annoying :lol: so this year i'm gonna look for a decent bumbag with plenty of different pockets  hopefully one with enough room for money, dog treats, poo bags and maybe my phone or camera as i'm conscious about those items falling out of my pocket as well.


Hope you find one that is right for you . IMO I spent a bit more on a real leather one and it has lasted me years. A little tip: Check the stitching - if it looks like good quality thread it will be better - speaking from experience


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

JTHolt said:


> :yikes: I'm beginning to think maybe I should stay away!!


Me too! I've already been looking up what stands are going to be there. :lol: I've been saving for this trip for 9 months lol. X


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Tigerneko said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: *okay so that is a BIT mental *:lol:
> 
> I was sat in the big arena so nobody was really watching me! come to think of it, I spent most of my time in that arena with tears down my face, we stayed last year for the Working & Pastoral group judging, I cried at most of that as well :lol:
> 
> who'd have thought us PFers were such big softies :scared:


Thats me! :lol: 
I wont need a badge, you'll recognise me and.... run away! Love the idea of a PF badge, we all must come up with something, you do get a 'crufts badge-on-a-rope' thingy when you go in, maybe we should write our PF name on them? 

Thats where we sit and we eat our packed lunch in there too ..nom nom 



Tollisty said:


> If you are travelling by car, what you do is leave your lunch in the car so you don't have to carry it round with you. At lunchtime have a nice walk back to the car and get some fresh air. Eat lunch in peace, and unload all your morning shopping. Then you are all refreshed with empty bags ready for the afternoon shopping


Oooh too far, do the above and shop in the afternoon instead :thumbup:


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> Me too! I've already been looking up what stands are going to be there. :lol: I've been saving for this trip for *9 months* lol. X


*Runs off screaming*

Well, put it this way, I've left it too bliddy late then!!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

JTHolt said:


> Hope you find one that is right for you . IMO I spent a bit more on a real leather one and it has lasted me years. A little tip: Check the stitching - if it looks like good quality thread it will be better - speaking from experience


I will have a good look at them  the ones I saw last year could've been real leather but at £4 I doubt it! I only really want to use it for showing (if I whipped it out at work or in front of my mates i'd get laughed off the edge of the earth  ) so it won't get loads and loads of use, but like you say, it's better to spend a little more and have it last years than have to keep buying them over and over, buying cheap stuff is sometimes a bit of a false economy


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> I will have a good look at them  the ones I saw last year could've been real leather *but at £4 I doubt it!* I only really want to use it for showing (if I whipped it out at work or in front of my mates i'd get laughed off the edge of the earth  ) so it won't get loads and loads of use, but like you say, it's better to spend a little more and have it last years than have to keep buying them over and over, buying cheap stuff is sometimes a bit of a false economy


So would I! 

Okay you may get laughed at but you can laugh at them struggling while you coolly get out your purse! :devil:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

JTHolt said:


> *Runs off screaming*
> 
> Well, put it this way, I've left it too bliddy late then!!


:lol: I've never been and while last years crufts was on I started this thread and decided that I would go this year and save £6 a week from that day and see how much I would have at the end of it. :lol: I wasn't going to miss £6 a week out of my wages and it would provide me with a lovely shopping trip at crufts.  I have £246 saved at the min but by the time it comes to crufts week I will have £300. :lol:


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Then maybe I should think about going next year and take a leaf out of your book. I can see it being an expensive day out


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

JTHolt said:


> Then maybe I should think about going next year and take a leaf out of your book. I can see it being an expensive day out


Nooooo! it doesn't have to be, 
I never spent much at all the first time I went, I was so busy in the 'Discover dogs' section, and sobbing in the arena at flyball and going round all the stalls!

Use your first time to get ideas xx


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Don't get carried away thinking everything is cheaper, sometimes things are more expensive.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Tollisty said:


> Don't get carried away thinking everything is cheaper, sometimes things are more expensive.


I didn't expect anything to be cheaper tbh.


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Gertrude said:


> Nooooo! it doesn't have to be,
> I never spent much at all the first time I went, I was so busy in the 'Discover dogs' section, and sobbing in the arena at flyball and going round all the stalls!
> 
> *Use your first time to get ideas *xx


Is that a good idea to get 'ideas'?!


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Gertrude said:


> Nooooo! it doesn't have to be,
> I never spent much at all the first time I went, I was so busy in the 'Discover dogs' section, and sobbing in the arena at flyball and going round all the stalls!
> 
> Use your first time to get ideas xx


I don`t always buy alot either, OK some years I have spent an awful lot! but generally I just enjoy seeing all the dogs and don`t take take much notice of the stalls.


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

You can get some good deals, especially dog treats and food, and vetbed!


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

If I did manage to go along, i would have to limit myself as I will be coming by train and I don't think that some poor soul next to me would appreciate extra long dog treats poking him/her in the lugholes or anywhere else!!


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

JTHolt said:


> Is that a good idea to get 'ideas'?!


Nope! 



Tollisty said:


> You can get some good deals, especially dog treats and food, and vetbed!


Vetbed is cheap there - I bought a huge piece last year for £15 :thumbup:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Tollisty said:


> Don't get carried away thinking everything is cheaper, sometimes things are more expensive.


Definitely, and you really should shop around as well! If anyone is looking for anything in particular, DON'T buy from the first stall you see - shop around! And i'd even try going to the more expensive stall and telling them that you've seen the product cheaper on another stall, some of them might just do a price match or beat, not everyone will do it but if you are confident enough to barter then it's always worth a try - especially on the Sunday when the stallholders want to leave with as little stock as possible 

Last year, I wanted a Thundershirt for Tiger, I knew that there would be loads of stalls selling them, and I went around with a notebook and pen and I noted down the name and location of the stalls and how much they were selling the Thundershirts for. I actually ended up not buying from the cheapest stall though - I was stood looking at them and comparing two of the sizes for over 20 minutes (I forgot to measure Tiger beforehand) and none of the staff on the stall approached to ask if I wanted help, despite approaching other people in the meantime. I decided to buy one and ended up standing around for a further 10 minutes waiting for someone to serve me so that I could pay for it - in the end I put it down and walked away, I have no idea why but the bloke was blatantly ignoring me, so I actually ended up paying a tiny bit more for it from a stall with a lovely lady who spent ages chatting to me about why I wanted one and how it'd genuinely helped her own dog, which is why she'd started to stock them. she was really lovely and everything she sold she actually tested on her own dog first and doesn't sell anything that she wouldn't personally recommend.... I can't remember for the life of me what the stall was called, but i'm going to look out for them again, they mainly sold leads and collars, the Thundershirts were the only type of coat thing she sold, i'll definitely be looking out for her this year


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

:thumbup:


Tigerneko said:


> Definitely, and you really should shop around as well! If anyone is looking for anything in particular, DON'T buy from the first stall you see - shop around! And i'd even try going to the more expensive stall and telling them that you've seen the product cheaper on another stall, some of them might just do a price match or beat, not everyone will do it but if you are confident enough to barter then it's always worth a try - especially on the Sunday when the stallholders want to leave with as little stock as possible
> 
> Last year, I wanted a Thundershirt for Tiger, I knew that there would be loads of stalls selling them, and I went around with a notebook and pen and I noted down the name and location of the stalls and how much they were selling the Thundershirts for. I actually ended up not buying from the cheapest stall though - I was stood looking at them and comparing two of the sizes for over 20 minutes (I forgot to measure Tiger beforehand) and none of the staff on the stall approached to ask if I wanted help, despite approaching other people in the meantime. I decided to buy one and ended up standing around for a further 10 minutes waiting for someone to serve me so that I could pay for it - in the end I put it down and walked away, I have no idea why but *the bloke was blatantly ignoring me, so I actually ended up paying a tiny bit more for it from a stall with a lovely lady who spent ages chatting to me about why I wanted one and how it'd genuinely helped her own dog, which is why she'd started to stock them. she was really lovely and everything she sold she actually tested on her own dog first and doesn't sell anything that she wouldn't personally recommend*.... I can't remember for the life of me what the stall was called, but i'm going to look out for them again, they mainly sold leads and collars, the Thundershirts were the only type of coat thing she sold, i'll definitely be looking out for her this year


His loss and your gain! :thumbup:

I was wondering about not buying from the first stall and bartering - you can tell I've not been before


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Tigerneko said:


> Definitely, and you really should shop around as well! If anyone is looking for anything in particular, DON'T buy from the first stall you see - shop around! And i'd even try going to the more expensive stall and telling them that you've seen the product cheaper on another stall, some of them might just do a price match or beat, not everyone will do it but if you are confident enough to barter then it's always worth a try - especially on the Sunday when the stallholders want to leave with as little stock as possible


Definitely,

I always go on Sunday and last year I barted for a treat dispenser
and got £2 off, 
It was only £9 anyway but he let me have it for £7 :thumbup:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

JTHolt said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> His loss and your gain! :thumbup:
> 
> I was wondering about not buying from the first stall and bartering - you can tell I've not been before


Yeah definitely, the staff on the first stall were really rude - they were foreign, eastern European I think. There was no way I was giving them my money when they'd been so unhelpful and rude, I think I told them that as well! They could've been selling them for 50p and I still wouldn't have bought one!

I would probably only try bartering if you're going on the Sunday, all of the other days they won't feel a great need to sell anything at a lower price, tbh i've never had much luck bartering for stuff but I am rubbish at it so maybe if i'd have stood my ground I would've done better.

I'm going to try not to do very much shopping this year, there's nothing I need and because i'm exhibiting for the first time, I will probably be too busy to shop. Plus the fact that I have just bought my own house so i'll be skint by the time Crufts comes round! And I also want to talk to a couple of breeders of a breed I am interested in. The only thing I want is a nice ring clip, an octopus toy for the dogs, a trumpet dog toy that I always buy for myself (long story ) and a Crufts keyring. Other than that I am not interested in much else


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> Yeah definitely, *the staff on the first stall were really rude - they were foreign, eastern European I think. There was no way I was giving them my money when they'd been so unhelpful and rude, I think I told them that as well! They could've been selling them for 50p and I still wouldn't have bought one!*
> I would probably only try bartering if you're going on the Sunday, all of the other days they won't feel a great need to sell anything at a lower price, tbh i've never had much luck bartering for stuff but I am rubbish at it so maybe if i'd have stood my ground I would've done better.
> 
> I'm going to try not to do very much shopping this year, there's nothing I need and because *i'm exhibiting for the first time*, I will probably be too busy to shop. Plus the fact that I have just bought my own house so i'll be skint by the time Crufts comes round! And I also want to talk to a couple of breeders of a breed I am interested in. The only thing I want is a nice ring clip, an octopus toy for the dogs, a trumpet dog toy that I always buy for myself (long story ) and a Crufts keyring. Other than that I am not interested in much else


Would have felt exactly the same 

Wow, that's great! What department or section - hope you know what I mean!

Thank you for the tip about Sunday - will bear this in mind 

Knowing me, I will probably buy Springer Spaniel things!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

JTHolt said:


> Comfortable shoes - check
> Nosh - check
> Dosh - check but will also ask OH
> Drinks - check
> ...


Can just get a bit packed around the stands, for us trying to get through the crowds with dogs from ring to ring when you hear people say things like

It stinks of dogs in here

Or

There is far too many dogs in this place

Then you need a SOH


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Been trying to find the link and have failed so far but 

They were looking for people to help out on the door for a few hours in the morning to hand out poo bags to exhibitors, free entry for the person. Also looking for people to take part and take the bronze good citizen test on the day, there are stipulations.

Also looking for people to take part in display teams for silver and gold although these mean going to training days. 

If I find the links again I will put them on here.

FOUND AND POSTED BELOW


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/download/14262/Display-application-form.pdf

Application form


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

tashi said:


> Can just get a bit packed around the stands, for us trying to get through the crowds with dogs from ring to ring when you hear people say things like
> 
> *It stinks of dogs in here*
> 
> ...


If the dogs could talk it would be 'It stinks of humans in here' and 'There are far too many humans in here' !!

If it really bothers them - why blimmin' well come in the first place?! 

SOH - check


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/download/14261/Display-application-notes.pdf

Here we go found them


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Bumping this up so people can have a chance to have a look at good citizen opportunities at Crufts


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

tashi said:


> http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/download/14261/Display-application-notes.pdf
> 
> Here we go found them


Do you have to be a member of a particular obedience club to apply?

Love the idea of doing the bronze award - couldnt do it in front of so many people though lol


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

JTHolt said:


> Would have felt exactly the same
> 
> Wow, that's great! What department or section - hope you know what I mean!
> 
> ...


do you mean like, which area of the NEC or what I am taking part in? I'll answer both anyway :lol: i'm exhibiting with my Manchester Terrier, we'll be in Hall 1, ring 3  but I am on the Thursday 

hahaha you'll be spoilt for choice with Springer stuff, there are sooooo many lovely breed related items, not so easy to find Manchester Terrier stuff but you'll end up coming back with tonnes of Springer stuff


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Milliepoochie said:


> Do you have to be a member of a particular obedience club to apply?
> 
> Love the idea of doing the bronze award - couldnt do it in front of so many people though lol


I don't think so, this is a new approach for the way they are doing it this year, has always been from one club but looks like they are trying to change it. Does get boring the same old display for the past few years and the stand I am on is right alongside the ring. We end up all 'singing' along to it without even knowing it ! Hopefully new music, new moves this year


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

when we go as its with college we always try to have a spare seat for the vetbed on the way back  between the 3 of us last year we got 6 rolls


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> do you mean like, which area of the NEC or what I am taking part in? I'll answer both anyway :lol: i'm exhibiting with my Manchester Terrier, we'll be in Hall 1, ring 3  but I am on the Thursday
> 
> hahaha you'll be spoilt for choice with Springer stuff, there are sooooo many lovely breed related items, not so easy to find Manchester Terrier stuff but you'll end up coming back with tonnes of Springer stuff


I'm going on the Thursday, if you see someone hovering around muttering to someone else and pointing... that'll be me going 'I think they're from the forum!!'


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Milliepoochie said:


> Do you have to be a member of a particular obedience club to apply?
> 
> Love the idea of doing the bronze award - couldnt do it in front of so many people though lol


Your Millie could pass bronze and silver no trouble! You should do it


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Dober said:


> Your Millie could pass bronze and silver no trouble! You should do it


We arnt a member of an obedience class though  I def need to look up places where we can sit the bronze and maybe silver going forward.

Would love Millie the mongrel to have a certificate


----------



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

do they except cards or is it cash only?

it will be my first time so dunno what to expect


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Mad4Muttz said:


> do they except cards or is it cash only?
> 
> it will be my first time so dunno what to expect


Most stands accept card payments, and there is a cash machine inside in the NEC if you need to draw out cash.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

No not this year but next year or maybe the year after when the Briards are on the Thursday or Friday, it'd to crowded at the week-end.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

i am going to go next year i think as i am moving next month so needing all my pennies for the move


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

We've booked our tickets!!! Everyone please keep their fingers crossed that my car's MOT and service goes OK in Feb as if not it will seriously eat into my spending budget! Just looking to book a hotel for the night before now!


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Good luck finding a hotel room!


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Ah, we're going to stay more in Birmingham as we're meeting friends on the Friday evening for dinner/drinks so fingers crossed it'll not be as bad finding somewhere ?!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

I'd still be booking now and not leaving it until later if I were you


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> I'd still be booking now and not leaving it until later if I were you


Thanks, I've got Tarnus onto it today!


----------



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

so excited now. saving the pennies


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

There is at least one room become free later 
I have cancelled mine at the days inn corley as I am now staying with family with my Crested boys


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I wouldn't worry too much about booking somewhere, there are SO many hotels around, you will find something! I didn't book until late January early Feb last year, I stopped in a brand new hotel (I think it was a Holiday Inn) which had only been open for about a year, it was cheap and cheerful and right near to an ASDA, so didn't have to worry about finding somewhere to eat - we just went and bought a salad and some nibbles  plus it meant we could get our packed lunches for the next day (I did two days at Crufts last year!)

In fact, this is the one I stopped in, it's about a 15 minute drive from the NEC - the area around it is a little bit rough, but the hotel has its' own car park (you can see it to the right of the picture) which is very safe and only for people staying at the hotel.

I just tried putting in the dates for Crufts, there are still rooms available 

Birmingham - South A45 Affordable Hotel in Birmingham, United Kingdom | Holiday Inn Express

I would personally recommend it, although the breakfast left a lot to be desired, it would've been alright if it was actually warm!


----------



## Nat88 (Oct 18, 2012)

Just a couple of quick questions...sorry if it's already been asked  when you pay for your tickets online do they post them out to you? Only I don't have a working printer at the moment so wouldn't be able to print them. Also, what does the show guide contain? Is it worth the £7.50? Many thanks, it will be my first year visiting


----------



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

I bought my tickets from the ticket factory and they said

'your tickets will be posted in the next week or two- on some occassions it is sometimes necessary to delay tickets being posted to approx 2 weeks before the show'

I paid £14.00 adult+£1.25 

Total cost £15.25
+ transaction fee £2.00

Grand total £17.25

I didnt buy the guide but hopefully they may have them cheaper on the door


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

Nat88 said:


> Just a couple of quick questions...sorry if it's already been asked  when you pay for your tickets online do they post them out to you? Only I don't have a working printer at the moment so wouldn't be able to print them. Also, what does the show guide contain? Is it worth the £7.50? Many thanks, it will be my first year visiting


Tickets are posted out to you, but I think mine from last year took a couple of weeks.

I always get the show guide - it's a proper A4 sized glossy brochure with loads of information about what's going on, the history behind Crufts and information about all kinds of different breeds. £7.50 is a tad expensive (I'd say a fiver was about right for it) , but it's definitely worth getting. You'll be able to buy it on the door, but it won't be any cheaper.


----------



## Nat88 (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank you  I'll order them now then as this snow probably won't help them get here any faster lol. Think I'll get the show guide as I'll be on my own so it's always handy to have extra information to hand. Thanks again


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I can't believe how soon it is.... it's less than 8 weeks away!

our little Mabel has already qualified for Crufts 2014 too


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> I can't believe how soon it is.... it's less than 8 weeks away!
> 
> our little Mabel has already qualified for Crufts 2014 too


Exciting stuff! Congratulations.


----------



## Rache (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm taking one of my chihuahuas this year, she's a proper little show off! Its the first time ive actually shown a dog there, So excited I can't wait! 

Need to start saving some pennies......


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Have just bought my tickets!! Me and Terencesmum are having a doggy shopping day (and lurk around discover dogs) on Friday then me Terencesmum and SL are having a gundog day on Saturday with the flatties and the labs! I can't wait!!! :thumbup:


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

im hopeing to buy mine when there are a few more pennies in the bank  cant wait havent been for 4 years lol


----------



## queeniefarie (Jan 2, 2013)

LexiLou2 said:


> Have just bought my tickets!! Me and Terencesmum are having a doggy shopping day (and lurk around discover dogs) on Friday then me Terencesmum and SL are having a gundog day on Saturday with the flatties and the labs! I can't wait!!! :thumbup:


Snowdrop an I will be there, come and cheer us on in junior bitch, we need all of the help we can get!

She's an Irish Setter btw..


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> Have just bought my tickets!! Me and Terencesmum are having a doggy shopping day (and lurk around discover dogs) on Friday then me Terencesmum and SL are having a gundog day on Saturday with the flatties and the labs! I can't wait!!! :thumbup:


I have ordered mine, too!
I have made a shopping list of all that I want, eh, I mean, NEED. I have made a list of all the things I need to bake in preparation (we are having a sleepover at Sleeping_Lion's Rhuna's breeder's house  ) and I can't BLOODY WAIT!!!!


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Yes, I am going on the Friday to have a look at the Papillons as may get one if mum likes the breed then.

This will be m first time going


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

£295 in the Crufts fund now!  will have £300 by the time I go. :lol:


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Blimey.

I'll be able to use the...

"Well if you look at how much you spent on shopping...a dog is cheaper..."

Line


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

I've done it! I've put aside £6 a week for my 'crufts fund' and now have £300.  Bring on Crufts 2013. :thumbup:


----------

